# Reverse Sneeze



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Carbon keeps reverse sneezing and it's driving me insane. I know that a reverse sneeze means toncils are swollen, and he was taken to the vet about 3 days ago to get a shot of steroids to chill it out, but he just started doing it again. Anything I can do at home? I really don't want to spend $45 on a shot and $30ish on an appointment if I can remedy it at home...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> Carbon keeps reverse sneezing and it's driving me insane. I know that a reverse sneeze means toncils are swollen, and he was taken to the vet about 3 days ago to get a shot of steroids to chill it out, but he just started doing it again. Anything I can do at home? I really don't want to spend $45 on a shot and $30ish on an appointment if I can remedy it at home...


I can mean that, and often does.

For my first shot, I would've gone along with steroids too to reduce inflammation. Now, though, with its return, I'd want to find out why.

Reverse sneezing can mean other things, too, including irritation from a foreign body, choanal lymphosarcoma, excess mucous from several causes, and so on.

And if it is swollen tonsils, it's good to find out why. The cause should be determined, since it's causing trouble again so fast. Streptococcus or other bacteria might be causing tonsillitis. Foreign objects (sticks?) lodged in the throat can cause inflammation of the tonsils. 

I think I'd call the vet and get a phone opinion about how to proceed. I'm pretty sure continuing steroid shots won't be recommended.

JMO. Good luck!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I can confirm that an irritation can cause it.
Cyra did this when she was younger and husband was *watching her* and we had a horrible bout of it for a few days.

Yep, he fell asleep on the sofa and she ate a pillow. That resolved because it was just irritation but vet said if it had not cleared up they would have put a fiber optic down to look for foreign body.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Okay, so here's a similarity I just thought of:
Both the last time and this time Carbon had gotten a bath and may have drank some sudsy bath water. Could this cause him to reverse sneeze? Perhaps an allergic reaction or maybe suds went up his nose? I called the vet and they said to give him Benadryl or something else (can't remember) to stop the swelling but to bring him in if he has any obvious trouble breathing (which he doesn't right now, and the reverse sneezing has slowed since getting benadryl). So we're on watch and wait. He doesn't have food available, but is drinking water normally. Crazy dogs... trying to make me go broke!!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Both of my dogs do it occasionally. Jak does tend to do it more than Gypsy, but he also snorts a lot, like his daddy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> Okay, so here's a similarity I just thought of:
> Both the last time and this time Carbon had gotten a bath and may have drank some sudsy bath water. Could this cause him to reverse sneeze? Perhaps an allergic reaction or maybe suds went up his nose? I called the vet and they said to give him Benadryl or something else (can't remember) to stop the swelling but to bring him in if he has any obvious trouble breathing (which he doesn't right now, and the reverse sneezing has slowed since getting benadryl). So we're on watch and wait. He doesn't have food available, but is drinking water normally. Crazy dogs... trying to make me go broke!!


I'm very familiar with the "making me go broke" syndrome. :lol: 

Yes, since there is similar lead-in to both flareups, I'd guess I'd wait and see too. I don't know about allergy, but soap could be an irritant, I think.

If this continued for more than a couple of days, I'd want to know there was no foreign object in there, I think.


----------

